# Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?



## OmG (29. April 2007)

hallo leute, ich wollte mal wissen wie groß euer größter hecht ( Raubfisch ) ist den ihr gefangen habt... meiner war grad mal 80cm groß, war  aba mein erster hecht!:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

meiner 1,08m war aber in norwegen

in brd  leider nur 81cm


----------



## OmG (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

naja immerhin^^


----------



## Marc38120 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Mein größter Hecht war 102cm, das war aber schon 7 jahre her....


----------



## Steffen90 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

mein größter hecht hatte 106cm und 21,6pfund
gefangen letztes jahr


----------



## troutmaster69 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

moin moin 

mein größter war 98 cm (leider nicht gewogen, weil wieder in freiheit) gefangen im greifswalder bodden, herbst ´05


gruß, troutmaster


----------



## esox_105 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

... öhm, da muß ich mal überlegen ... |kopfkrat 

... :q


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... öhm, da muß ich mal überlegen ... |kopfkrat
> 
> ... :q


 
105cm |kopfkrat  #c 

Mein größer Hecht hatte etwas über 90cm


----------



## Stefan6 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Meiner genau 1m,ist aber schon über 20 Jaahre her#h


----------



## Pikecarp (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Hallo,
ich hatte das Glück 2 von über 1.00m zufangen.

1,23cm  11.8 KG
1,08cm   9,7 Kg 



beide beim Schleppen mit Wobbler



Viele Grüße aus Kelkheim

Rene


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

123cm 31 pfd.und hat das boot mit 2 kids und mir hinter sich hergezogen.


----------



## Sarein (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Jetzt mach ich mich peinlich... 

68cm     *heul*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*



Sarein schrieb:


> Jetzt mach ich mich peinlich...
> 
> 68cm *heul*


das kannste in 3 std.erledigt haben.cu


----------



## esox_105 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*



Sarein schrieb:


> Jetzt mach ich mich peinlich...
> 
> 68cm *heul*


 


esox02 schrieb:


> das kannste in 3 std.erledigt haben.cu


 

... mein absoluter Hammer war ein 87er Hecht gleich beim 2. Wurf ... :vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

mit drei std. meinte ich schwerin-bodden.cu


----------



## Buschangler (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Moin Leutz! Mein größter Hecht war sagenhafte 1.23cm( siehe Benutzerbild)! War ein echt geiler Drill. Es war allerdings ein Sommerhecht,daher leider nicht ganz so schwer. das Gewicht lag bei 12,5 Kg. Für mich ein einmalimlebenfisch!! Man kann ihn noch bei *dieangler.de* bestaunen. Gruß Torte


----------



## Justhon (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

|supergri|supergriMacht euch auf was gefasst|supergri|supergri


_geschätzte_ 40cm|supergri|supergri
An der Lahn beim Köfistippen auf Maden, hat sich aber beim Landen befreit...naja hätte sowieso zurückgedruft#h


----------



## esox_105 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*



Justhon schrieb:


> |supergri|supergriMacht euch auf was gefasst|supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> _geschätzte_ 40cm|supergri|supergri
> An der Lahn beim Köfistippen auf Maden, hat sich aber beim Landen befreit...naja hätte sowieso zurückgedruft#h


 

... jeder hat mal klein angefangen ... :m


----------



## Justhon (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... jeder hat mal klein angefangen ... :m




Genau, ich hab auch noch nicht gezielt drauf gefischt. 
Dieses Jahr solls mal losgehen, ich hab noch ne alter Feederrute mit 60-150g WG gefunden, die müsste doch dafür gehen oder?|supergri
(Für KöFi)


----------



## Nightchris (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

und ich habe noch gar keinen gefangen!


----------



## Nightchris (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*



Justhon schrieb:


> Genau, ich hab auch noch nicht gezielt drauf gefischt.
> Dieses Jahr solls mal losgehen, ich hab noch ne alter Feederrute mit 60-150g WG gefunden, die müsste doch dafür gehen oder?|supergri
> (Für KöFi)


 
Guck Hier  http://www.nightchris.de.tl/Hecht.htm :m


----------



## Sholar (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Also mein erster udn glechizeitig grösster Hecht war für mien Gewässer so wie aus manch einem andrem ein meter Hecht!^^
Ich hatte null Ahnung von Wobblern, hatte ienen einzigen im 9cm Regenbogendesign und hab den schwimmend In einem "Wasserstrudel" ein bissl taumeln lassen, da ich mir ne Zigarette anmachen wollte! PLötzlich zubbelte es an der Rute!
Er war 78cm gross schön gefärbt und bald wieder im Wasser!


----------



## nordman (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

113cm, noch gar nicht lange her...

http://img267.*ih.us/img267/7883/stein3ft6.jpg


----------



## pöp (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

1,27m und 27,8 Pfund:vik:


----------



## wilfried (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

1,12 cm und ca 16 Pfund


----------



## Veit (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Meine drei größten waren 102, 100 und 98 cm. 
Dieses Jahr will ich mal einen, der ein bisschen deutlicher über der Metermarke liegt.


----------



## OmG (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

aber 87cm ist doch garnicht mal so schlecht...ich war auch nicht besser^^


----------



## Hai2 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

ich bin leider bei 99cm hängen geblieben dann waren noch zwei um die 90...dieses jahr muss der meterhecht aber dran glauben...glaub ich:q


----------



## Benny1982 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

72cm aber dieses Jahr wird das doch hoffentlich ansteigen ^^


----------



## Living Dead (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Wir ham gestern einen Hecht zu 1,04m gefangen. Der Hecht war sehr gut im Futter. Kann jemand ungefähr schätzen wie schwer der war?

Hier mal nen Foto:

[url=http://img264.*ih.us/my.php?image=dsc00369oh6.jpg][img=http://img264.*ih.us/img264/9877/dsc00369oh6.th.jpg]
[/URL]


----------



## Living Dead (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

[img=http://img264.*ih.us/img264/9877/dsc00369oh6.th.jpg]


----------



## Kochtoppangler (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Mein größter hatte bis jetzt 91cm , bin aber recht zuversichtlich das bald auch noch ne Nummer größer rauskommt , bei dem geilen hechtbestand in meinem gewässer ...


----------



## sebastian (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Mein größter is noch immer der mit 92cm und 4.5kg


----------



## Francis80 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Bei mir warns letztes jahr 95cm .

Biss auf ne 25cm rotauge.

gruss aus Donaustauf

Francis80


----------



## Junger Dorschler (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

vor 2 jahren hatte ich einen 97cm Fisch und das mit zu dem Zeitpunkt gerade mal 13 JahrenGewicht weiß ich nicht:c


----------



## Breamhunter (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

110 cm am irischen Shannon. Mehrere knappe Meter am Bodden. Wo wir gerade dabei sind: Wie schwer ist dieser (diese) hier wohl. Ganz schöner Kracher:m


----------



## nordman (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Wir ham gestern einen Hecht zu 1,04m gefangen. Der Hecht war sehr gut im Futter. Kann jemand ungefähr schätzen wie schwer der war?
> 
> Hier mal nen Foto:
> 
> http://img264.*ih.us/my.php?image=dsc00369oh6.jpg[img=http://img264.*ih.us/img264/9877/dsc00369oh6.th.jpg]



ich schätze gut 7 kilo.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

ich sag eher knapp 9,mein größter hatte bei 1,04 m 6,9 kg,war aber wesentlich magerer als der da!


----------



## Pit der Barsch (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Meiner wog genau 10 Kg.
Größe war ungefäir 1,05m.
Auf einen verblassten Löffel.


----------



## Makreli (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Und mein erster war 10cm und genau 40gr


----------



## Matze- (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

also mein größer war 1.05 war schon ein brocken 
der 78er der vorher gebissen hatte hat aber mehr randale an der rute gemach ^^


----------



## fantazia (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

1.02cm war bis jetz mein grösster hecht.
leider auch schon paar jährchen her.


http://img156.*ih.us/img156/3866/hecht2da8.jpg


----------



## Lachsy (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

das ist meiner






und der Hecht von winni


----------



## * Julian * (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Mein größter Hecht hatte unglaubliche 55cm und ein Gewicht von ca. 1kg , gefangen letzten Herbst auf einen ganz normalen 22 g. silbernen Blinker ...Gruß Julian


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

118 cm letztes Jahr gefangen


----------



## bennie (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

zwischen 70 und 80cm .... nicht gemessen


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

@ lachsy: Wunderschöner Fisch!

Ich habe lange überlegt, ob ich hier überhaupt was schreiben sollte. Nachher denken alle, ich bin Größenwahnsinnig.

1994 fing ich im Wieker Bodden/Rügen einen Hecht von 135cm und (laut einfacher Waage) 17,5kg. Vor vier Jahren hatte ich in Holland einen Hecht von geschätzten 10-12kg in einem Polder, der von meinem Freund wog aber deutlich über 30 Pfund, wir haben damals €4000,- in den Sand gesetzt (andere Geschichte). Vor drei Jahren, am ersten Weihnachtsfeiertag fing ich in der Doven Elbe beim Eichbaumsee auf einen 17cm Gummifisch einen Hecht von 134cm und geschätzten 33 Pfund. Ich hatte keine Wagge dabei, der Bursche war aber sehr gut im Futter. Leider gibt´s von diesen Fischen keine Fotos, sie sind mir alle kurz nach der landung versehentlich aus der Hand gefallen (die Fische)...|rolleyes 

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich hatte keine Wagge dabei, der Bursche war aber sehr gut im Futter. Leider gibt´s von diesen Fischen keine Fotos, sie sind mir alle ...


Ja, das ist schon eine Krux mit den Fotos! :c 
Das kenne ich auch. 

Aber nordman hat oben in Posting-23 ein tolles Bild #6 von einem 113cm. 
Sowas genau ist auch meine Höchstmarke, allerdings so korpulent oder der MeFo-Fischer sagt ja Kondition , daß man zu dem auf dem Foto noch 50% in der Höhe zugeben könnte, und dann noch prall voller Laich mit Bäuchlein. Schätze ich selbst bei der "Kürze" gut 30Pfd, aber das ist mangels Waage halt nur Schätzung, auch wegen dem alleine nicht mehr Anheben können. 
Auf jeden Fall ein so genialer Fisch ganz im Gegensatz zu den Horn-Hechten, daß er hoffentlich solche Nachkommen noch schafft. Ich habe noch keinen höheren Hecht gesehen.

Und das mit den Fotos: 
Seid gestern habe ich jetzt nach der Diskussion zu Pirsch-Kameras und dem Tip von Geraetefetischist #h, neben der Digicam noch eine Einwegkamera für 3,49 EUR  immer dabei. Die kann man überall mit einpacken, kostet weniger als ein Wobbler, und hat dann genau eine Fotosession und geht dann in Fotogeschäft. Das ist mein Foto-Backup für den Fall der Fälle, der hoffentlich bald mal wieder eintreten könnte.


----------



## Lachsy (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Leider gibt´s von diesen Fischen keine Fotos, sie sind mir alle kurz nach der landung versehentlich aus der Hand gefallen (die Fische)...|rolleyes
> 
> Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:



ich denke auch das 1994 niemand an die heutigen Digicams nur im traum gedacht hatte. Da gabs dann ritsch-ratsch-klick 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Der Troll (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

In Schweden gefangen 89cm. In BRD gefangen 72cm. Alle wieder zurückgesetzt, daher keine Gewichte und Fotos.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Mein größter Hecht war 81cm groß..habe ich in der nähe bei Hannover gefangen.


----------



## webby234 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

110cm bei etwas über 20 pfund. Gefangen im Herbst, war eine tolle Kämpferin.
Hab die Dame in unserem heimischen Vereinssee erwischt.
(siehe Avatar)


----------



## Lengangler (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Mein bisher Größter: 96cm lang und ca. 7kg schwer (geschätzt, durfte wieder schwimmen). Gefangen auf einen japanroten Twister in Miniausführung. Ist ca. 4 Jahre her.


----------



## AK_894 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Mein größter war 98cm und 6,5kg 
Gefangen am 15.10.2006 um 13,37 Uhr
Gebissen auf ein Silber Spinner Größe 3.
http://img148.*ih.us/img148/5964/img0139dd5.jpg
http://img148.*ih.us/img148/5403/img0143sb8.jpg


----------



## saschuh (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Hallo ,

konnte letztes Jahr am Shannon die Metermarke knacken . 109cm zeigte das Maßband an . Dieses Jahr kam einer mit 104cm , am Lough Kilglass , dazu . 
Auf den Ersten mußte ich 35 Jahre warten , meine Freundin hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon zwei über einen Meter (104cm + 101cm , beide in Vinkeveen) und letzten September bzw Oktober kamen bei ihr Nummer drei und vier dazu (102cm in Irland und 100cm Vinkeveen) . 
Also ich glaube wirklich , wenn man einmal den magischen Meter erreicht oder übertroffen hat , lassen die nächsten großen Hechte nicht lange auf sich warten .

Gruß aus Krefeld ,

Sascha .


----------



## octoputer (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Mein PB liegt bei 84cm.Ist aber leider auch schon ein paar Jahre her.Geschleppt auf Nils Master.
Ich brauch nen neuen Rekord.


----------



## Hecht-Dompteur (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Mein größter Hecht liegt bei 119cm und 26 Pfund. Dieser kapitale Hecht stürzte sich auf einen DAM Spinner Farbe neonorange. Für mich war dieser Hecht ein Beweis, daß nicht immer der teuerste und hochwertigste Kunstköder im Wirbel hängen muß!! Also Jungs: Devise zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort dann schepperts!!!


----------



## Karsten01 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

78 cm.zufällig mit Tauwurm gefangen.Beangel diesen minderwertigen Fisch nicht gezielt.:v


----------



## Living Dead (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*



Karsten01 schrieb:


> 78 cm.zufällig mit Tauwurm gefangen.Beangel diesen minderwertigen Fisch nicht gezielt.:v



Dann ist es vielleicht besser wemm du bei deinen Brassen bleibst.|wavey:


----------



## Karsten01 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Gibt auch noch andere Fischarten,die auf Wurm/Köfis beißen:m


----------



## Rocky Coast (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Wenn ich an den größten Hecht denke, wird mir jetzt noch warm ums Herz:War seit ein paar Tagen im Verein, kannte den See nur von einigen Trips als Gastangler dort, verlor nach einer halben Stunde den Spulenkopf meiner neuen Frontbremsrolle im Gestrüpp auf Nimmerwiedersehen, drehte die noch vorhandene Feststellschraube der Bremse auf hart und machte trotzdem weiter, und beim etwa zehnten Wurf vom Ufer mit einem großen roten Twister stieg der Fisch ein: Die Bremse surrte wie verrückt, die Rute mit bis 40 gr. Wurfgewicht neigte sich bedrohlich,keine Möglichkeit die Bremskraft zu verstellen oder variieren,feuchte Hände und "Pudding" in den Beinen.
Viel Dusel beim Drill und noch mehr Dusel beim Keschern, dann hatte ich die wilde Dame nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit und einer tatsächlichen guten Viertelstunde sicher:
114 cm.bei schlanken 19 Pfund !
Der Wirbel hatte sich schon aufgebogen, das war gerade noch mal gut gegangen...
Dieser Kapitale war mein erster Fang als Vereinsmitglied dort, mein erster Fisch aus diesem Gewässer, der größte Fisch des Jahres im Verein und das Tollste:Mein erster Hecht in einem Naturgewässer überhaupt!
War ein sagenhaftes Erlebnis, das mich zum passionierten Spinnfischer werden ließ und mich noch heute nach einigen hundert erfolglosen Würfen mit dem Kunstköder motiviert !
Hab ja schon wieder feuchte Hände, obwohl es lange her ist...


----------



## Coasthunter (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Mein größter Hecht war reines Glück. Wir waren auf Zander und Aal an einem Alsterkanal. Wir Grillten und zwischendurch wurden Aale gedrillt. Um 00:30 dann ein ziemlich heftiger Biss mit einem schönem Drill. Ich konnte einen 96er Zander rausholen. Dann tat sich biß 4:00 uhr garnichts. Wir fingen schon an, so langsam unser Gerödel zusammen zu packen, als sich eine meiner Posen in Bewegung setzte. Ich ließ ihn einige Meter ziehen, doch als er unter einen ins wasser hängenden Baum flüchten wollte, schlug ich an. Ein langer und heftiger Drill folgte. Eine wunderschöne, 106cm große Hechtdame hatte die 10cm große Rotfeder genommen. Und das alles an einem Monofilem Vorfach. Nie wieder hatte ich solch ein Glück, bei meinen gezielten Hechtansitzen.


----------



## jerkfreak (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Februar diesen Jahres konnte ich meinen persönlichen Hechtrekord um weitere 3cm dem Meter näher bringen und verbesserte ihn auf 93cm...!

Den Meter jag ich nun schon seit Jahren und krieg es einfach nicht gebacken...! Muss aber auch dazu sagen, das es in unsren Vereinsgewässern nur gaaanz wenige davon gibts, lasst es pro Gewässer vllt 2-3 Stück sein, dann ist es viel...!


----------



## Byaku (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Mein Größter war so um die 80cm. Ist aber auch schon ein paar Jahre her und wurde in Finnland gefangen!


----------



## E-radicate (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Mein größter war genau 103,5cm und 7kg schwer(siehe Bild links). War leider ein Sommerhecht, also daher nicht so schwer. Habe ihn letzten Sommer auf einen Wobbler am Abend erwischt. 

Gruß: Thomas


----------



## erich17 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Meine 10 Hechte über 1m :

1,27m 29,5 Pfd , 1,24m 24,0 Pfd , 1,16m  22,0 Pfd. , 1,14m nicht gewogen - sehr schlank , 1,10m 19,5 Pfd , 1,08m nicht gewogen , 1,07m nicht gewogen , 1,04m 16 Pfd sehr dick war die Dame !!!! , 1,02m nicht gewogen und 1,01m nicht gewogen.

Das ganz in 40 Jahren.


Erich17


----------



## jumon42 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Meinen größten Hecht mit 1,23m habe ich dieses Jahr Anfang Mai in Schweden gefangen.


----------



## Living Dead (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Petrie, so hätte ich es dann acuh gerne


----------



## Schapp (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Meinen größten Hecht habe ich vor einem Jahr in Schweden auf einen geschleppten Wobbler gefangen (siehe Bild links). Er hatte 112 cm und wog rund 23 Pfund. Da der See in dem Bereich, in dem ich den Hecht gefangen habe nur etwa 3,5 Meter tief war und mein Wobbler auch um die 3 Meter tief lief, dachte ich zuerst an einen Hänger. Als der Hänger nach einer Ewigkeit von mehreren Sekunden dann aber anfing, unser Boot hin und her zu ziehen, war alles klar ;o)! Werde diesen Drill nicht vergessen!!

Sven


----------



## c-laui (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Mein größter Hecht war 105 cm und wog 18 Pfund. Werde es nie vergessen. Vor 2 Jahren. Die Fischereiprüfung war 2 Tage her. War mein allererster Hecht und hat auch noch sehr gut geschmeckt.


----------



## davis (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Hey Ho,

mein PB liegt bei 1,10m und 23 Pfund...gefangen im letzten Dezember im Edersee auf 11cm Kopyto...mal sehen ob und wann ich da nochmal ran komme...|kopfkrat#6

greetz


----------



## maesox (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Mein größter mit nem 1,15 m und 11,5Kg fing ich im Jahre 2000 auf einen 6cm toten Barsch auf Grund.Danach folgte ein 1,14er und einer mit exakt 1m .



TL maesox


----------



## mickey finn (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Mein größter war 99cm aus dem Plöner See. Aber was nich is das kann ja noch werden!!!!

Gruß Jan!!


----------



## Imperator (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Und jetzt komm ich SCHLAPPE 48  cm in Louisensee. Habe krücke nicht mal gewogen . War mir viel zu blöd#c
Und Jetzt könnt ich Laut los lachen! 
Aber ich bin erst dieses Jahr mit den angeln richtig angefangen.


Mfg Imperator


----------



## Willi24 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

mein größter Hecht war genau 1,17cm groß das war das schönste erlebnis beim angeln was ich hatte ich hab die wunderschöne Dame aber wieder zurück gesetzt sie sah absolut Majestätisch aus als sie im glasklaren wasser stand  und langsam wieder los schwamm und wenn ich daran zurückdenke weiß ich warum ich angeln geh

ps. 3Wochen später hab ich an der gleichen stelle nen 90er gezogen beim spinnfischen den hab ich aber mitgenommen aber auch mit gemischten gefühlen#c


----------



## Ostsee72 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Mein grösster ist nun auch schon ein paar Jahre her, es war glaub ich 1996. Er hatte bei 1,16 m 22,4 Pfund und gefangen hab ich ihn im Schweriner See auf einen am Grund liegenden Köfi von etwa 2 Pfund


----------



## Hr. Oelbe (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

1,05 mtr. und 18 Pfund schwer - war ein guter Tag...   |supergri

beinahe auf den Tag genau ein Jahr später an der gleichen Stelle (Ufer, Kiesgrube)
31,5 Pfund verteilt auf einen 1,22 mtr. langen Body   :vik:

Das eigentlich Schöne daran ist aber die Tatsache, daß beide Fische zurückgesetzt wurden.


----------



## peitscher (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

ich hab auf rügen nur reingehalten weil ich nem freund etwas helfen sollte.
mein köter hing im seichten wasser und auf einmal zappelte meine rute.

ich hatte tatsächlich nen hecht dran der auf nen kleinen gummifisch biss, aber der hecht war auch recht bescheiden! das geile an der story is das es auch mein erster war!!einfach der hammer


----------



## Malte (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Naja also der erste Absatz

|supergri


----------



## Donnerkrähe (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Mein größter hatte 74 cm auf KöFi. Am selben tag noch ein 67er, :vik:  waren meine einzigen Maßigen bis jetz:c


----------



## mightyeagle69 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Ist zwar schon fast 10 Jahre her.......aber gefangen ist gefangen ;o)

In einem unscheinbaren Teich nur etwa 0,5 Hektar groß hatte ich einen supi Tach.Mit meinem Kollesche [FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Drachkovitch uff Gumifisch!
*Er hatte 107cm bei einem Gewicht von 18 Pfund *#6.
*[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## slowhand (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*



peitscher schrieb:


> ich hab auf rügen nur reingehalten weil ich nem freund etwas helfen sollte.
> mein köter hing im seichten wasser und auf einmal zappelte meine rute.
> 
> ich hatte tatsächlich nen hecht dran der auf nen kleinen gummifisch biss, aber der hecht war auch recht bescheiden! das geile an der story is das es auch mein erster war!!einfach der hammer





Malte schrieb:


> Naja also der erste Absatz
> 
> |supergri



Hihi... Das ist aber nett, daß Du Deinen Freunden hilfst und einfach mal reinhälst. Aber warum hing Dein "Köter" im Wasser? Ist ja auch egal, Hauptsache, Deine Rute hat ordentlich gezappelt!


----------



## robdasilva (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Hallo,
mein größter hecht war 102cm und hatte genau 20 Pfund.
Gefangen an unserem vereinsgewässer auf tote Karausche am Schwimmer.
Ist aber jetzt auch schon 5 Jahre her. Gehe jetzt aber nur noch auf Waller und hab mir jetzt endlich die 2m Marke zum Ziel gesetzt.

Petri Rob


----------



## Ammersee-angler (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Das eigentlich Schöne daran ist aber die Tatsache, daß beide Fische zurückgesetzt wurden.[/quote]

Juhuu, du hasts drauf.|wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Mein grösster 112 cm aus dem Plöner See!


----------



## aimless (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

meiner hatte 89cm und 11.5 pfund

hätte vor zwei wochen die marke locker knacken können (zirka auf 1.10 geschäzt ) aber bei einem friedfischvorfach war es klar das es kaputt geht.:c:c:c:c


----------



## Lennart H. (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Moin,
mein größter hatte 116cm, Fische über einen Meter hatte ich schon einige, Schweden machts möglich.:vik:

Gruß, Lennart


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

letzste Jahr 118 cm
dieses Jahr 111 cm (aber das Jahr ist ja noch nicht zuende):q


----------



## Martin67 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Hallo.Mein größter Hecht war 72 cm .Gefangen auf Wobbler am 01.05.07 am Rossenhofsee.Bild daneben.Gruß Martin.


----------



## Rael (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Mein größter Hecht war 1,04m und 15 Pfd. 
Gefangen habe ich den in der Innerste-Talsperre im Harz, 10m neben der Staumauer auf nen dicken Barsch. Vor 22 Jahren war noch lebender Köderfisch erlaubt. Ob ich das heute noch machen würde, wenn dies erlaubt wäre?|kopfkrat Ich glaube eher nicht. 
Ich erinnere mich noch genau daran, als der Hecht ganz früh morgens biss. Es war ein perfekter Tag und eine Gemeinschaftsproduktion von meinem Vater, der leider nicht mehr bei mir ist, und mir.


----------



## illerfischer (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

112cm auf den Tag genau vor 19 !!! Jahren um 12:00 Uhr Mittags auf ein Totes Rotauge beim Schleppen an der Pose. Den Tag vergesse ich nie, viel zu leichtes Gerät, ich hatte nichts anderes, und dadurch 2,5 Stunden Drill im 40m tiefen Wasser. Das war, traue ich mich das fast nicht zu schreiben, mein erster maßiger Hecht. Seitdem nie wieder erreicht. 88cm ist der nächste.

Gruß
Mark


----------



## fantazia (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

2.5 std drill is echt hart.was hattest denn fürn gerät?


----------



## butje_hh (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Hohendeicher See vom Ufer mit 15cm totem Rotauge dicht über Grund im Dezember
102cm und ca17 Pfund der im Avatar

ist leider schon ewig her:c


----------



## FisherMan66 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Mein größter Hecht war 1,21 im Spätsommer 2003 in der Ostsee vor Usedom.

Der zweite war 1,09 im Februar 2001 im Peene Strom.

Beide nur gemessen und danach: Up and away

Den ein oder anderen im Vereinsgewässer innerhalb der letzten 34 Jahre.


----------



## Henryhst (15. August 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Meinen ersten über nen meter am 22,12,2000     102cm
Meinen zweiten  2005                                     110cm
Meinen dritten   2006                                     105cm
Meinen vierten   2007                                     107cm 

alles im strelasund sommer wie Winter auf kunst und naturköder.


----------



## schrauber78 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

mein erster 1994 116cm rügischer bodden
       zweiter 1997 101cm möhlauer see
       dritter 2000  99cm  kyritz see
       vierter 2005  127cm bergwitzsee
       auf die nummer fünf warte ich noch


----------



## Gorcky (15. August 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Mein größter "nur" 92 cm 2001|rolleyes,seit dem nur noch 70 er und 60 er!!#q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. August 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

...110 cm und 23 Pfd schwer...
...im Januar 2005 aus der Lippe bei Hamm...


----------



## Boerni72 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Wei groß war euer größter Hecht?*

Mein größter Hecht war 104cm, dieses Jjahr gefangen in ein Baggersee an der Maas in den Niederlanden.Es war bisher der einzige, der die Metermarke knacken konnte. Den Bericht und Bilder findet ihr hier unter aktuelle Fänge in der Maas.
Der nächste Meterhecht kommt bestimmt......


----------

